# New HIDs in my car -- and they're yellow!



## Ikonomi (May 13, 2006)

Well, I had a big wreck in my poor car a couple weeks ago, and just got it back from the body shop today. One headlight assembly had a tiny little crack, but they went ahead and replaced the assemblies on both sides. I suspect the mounting tabs were broken.

Anyway, the color is vastly different from the last lamps. Where the old ones were a fairly cool white, these are obviously yellow. They actually seem to be brighter than the old ones, if that is possible, but they are yellow. I had read (probably here) about HID bulbs shifting color over time, but it's striking to see it firsthand.

I believe my car uses older D1S bulbs.


----------



## Penguin (May 13, 2006)

for HID's, I believe you can buy bulbs with different color temperture ratings. My friend had a set installed in his Mazda6 and made sure to get a pure white tint, he wasn't a big fan of the blue/purple tinged HID's.


----------



## Orbit (May 13, 2006)

there will be some burn in time....but they shouldn't be distinctly yellow....thats a bit of a worry....did you buy the car new?

if not parhaps the old owner had higher temp bulbs.
or maybe the panel shop stitched you up.


----------



## cmacclel (May 13, 2006)

The Stock 4300L lamps due look yellowish. After 50 or so hours they should color shift and whiten up.

Mac


----------



## wasBlinded (May 13, 2006)

It seems that manufacturers are using a lower color temp 4300K HID more now. I think I would prefer something around 5000K myself, but I'm getting used to it. I'll bet it has something to do with trying to minimize perceived glare.


----------



## yuandrew (May 16, 2006)

They probably gave you brand new bulbs. They'll take about 100 hours of operation to "burn in".


----------



## InfidelCastro (May 16, 2006)

Yep, the higher color temp are annoying glarebulbs. And you can't see as good with them anyways. Whoever decided to start putting blue headlights on cars should be severely beaten.


----------



## mattyg (Jun 2, 2006)

Penguin said:


> for HID's, I believe you can buy bulbs with different color temperture ratings. My friend had a set installed in his Mazda6 and made sure to get a pure white tint, he wasn't a big fan of the blue/purple tinged HID's.



The lower temperature colors (4000K-5000K) are whiter and brighter. I learned this the hard way after installing aftermarket projector headlights w/ HIDs on my Subaru. I assumed that all HIDs were the same and just got whatever they sent me which were 7000K bulbs. They were fairly blue and really not much brighter if at all than the stock headlights. That really annoyed me since the whole reason I wanted to upgrade my headlights was for better driveability at night! I sold them a long time ago and am much happier with the stock headlights. 

I would be glad you have a more yellow light personally. Much better visibility than the blue ones.

BTW - what kind of car is it?


----------

